# Buy business Australia



## ChristineSutherland (May 14, 2010)

Very solid article. You should also consider whether you are buying a real business or merely buying a stressful and low-paid job. Many businesses, including franchises, are not real businesses at all. Definitely look at how the business might be affected by upcoming technology or you could be buying a "Kodak" and find yourself obsolete overnight. Also look at the degree of product differentiation because if this is low then you'll have a very tough time competing. You need evidence of market acceptance and price accessibility. In truth there are quite a number of issues to examine and assess before making a decision and as the author of this article points out, always engage qualified experts such as an accountant, a solicitor, and a business adviser. n nYou can save $thousands by doing some simple due diligence yourself before taking a prospective opportunity to these valued experts for their input.


----------



## David1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes the article is useful and makes many valid points. However it does not give any pointers as to who to contact to find businesses for sale. I am actually on the other side of this, I am looking for someone to takeover part of my business so that I can see more of the grandchildren in the UK. I have a profitable, long-term training business, can anyone advise me how to contact fellow Brits to find someone on our wavelength.


----------

